# Is this seiryu stone?



## Positron (Jul 22, 2013)

I ordered some of this for cheap. It looks like seiryu, but it looks like it was in a reef tank or something because there seems to be ca+ precip on the rocks.

The rocks at the bottom are simple slate. Ignore them 
View attachment 184865


Here are some other rocks.
View attachment 184873

View attachment 184881


What do you guys think?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't think so,
unless it has an ADA sticker.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

You should test it with acid, check for bubbling/foaming which indicates that its limestone based and could alter your tank kH


----------



## chocological (Nov 13, 2012)

OVT said:


> I don't think so,
> unless it has an ADA sticker.
> 
> via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


Hehe.

Nice stones though.


----------



## Positron (Jul 22, 2013)

I bought a gallon of vinegar. Poured it in a 3 gallon bucket with the stones. Fizzed like all heck. Bummer 

I'm going to check the pH of the solution after the vinegar is neutralized.
View attachment 185217


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

If it fizzed like the heck with vinegar, it would be foam city with muriatic acid. I don't use vinegar anymore due to fact that its a much weaker acid than muriatic acid. Its fairly cheap too and you can get it from hardware stores or a pool supply.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks similar. FYI seiryu is not inert


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Xiaozhuang said:


> You should test it with acid, check for bubbling/foaming which indicates that its limestone based and could alter your tank kH


Seiryu would fail this test as it is carbonate based. I, and many others, have seiryu and seiryu type rocks for our aquascapes with no ill effects. For the OP -- rock looks good, does not need an ADA sticker to be put into your tank.


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

I never said he can't use it... I use Seiryu rocks in my tanks as well; kH rises quite a bit with higher level of CO2, but regular water changes negate this effect. Others have complained that certain seiryu type rocks raise kH above 10 and becomes troublesome for sensitive plants, so one should plan ahead, especially since hardscapes can be very troublesome to change once plants/slopes etc are set.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Positron,

Seiryu stone is a limestone rock from the Seiryu district of Japan. To the best of my knowledge this stone has not been exported from Japan for several years. Most of the stone we see sold as 'Seiryu stone' today is Ming stone from SE Mainland China. It is also a weathered dolomite (carbonate) stone as was Seiryu stone. As others have stated neither stone is inert.

Ming stone









Ming stone is 45 gallon tall


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

If it hasn't been eported from Japan in years, people are getting it from somewhere. Or perhaps there a stockpile elsewhere. ADA gets it along with other japan stones from somewhere. There is also a guy that is selling it on [Ebay Link Removed] Great selection but too expensive for my wallet. The Ming stone doesn't look like what I have been seeing sold as Seiryu Stone though.


----------

